# How to not look too powdered when using powder?



## natalie647 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got very oily skin so if I don't powder I end up look sooo greasy. But when I powder, I end up looking too-powdered, you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can actually see the powder around my nose and forehead and my makeup ends up looking cakey. How do I apply it so that this isn't an issue?


----------



## obscuria (Jan 20, 2010)

There are several different reasons why it can look cakey.

1. It could just be the powder foundation you are using. Some aren't that great and will cake on your skin no matter what. You may want to experiment with different powder foundations.

2. It could cake because of the excess oil on your skin. You may want to use a blotting paper, mattifying lotion, etc. before hand. (on that note, I tend to like to exfoliate prior to putting on powder foundation, it just gives you a nice clean slate to work with)

3.  You may need to use a moisturizer before hand. 

4. You could use a cosmetic sponge to apply the powder, they tend to work better at blending than the powder puff that a lot of powder foundations come with.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 20, 2010)

- Make sure you're moisturising well first, even if you have oily skin it still needs some kind of moisture.
- Try applying with a powder brush. Tap off any excess powder first, you only need a small amount of product. Only apply to the areas you need it most, you don't have to powder your entire face - if you get shiny again later, you can always touch up.
- If you apply with a sponge or puff, press it lightly into your skin - no rubbing or wiping motions
- Use a powder that is sheer but has good oil absorption, e.g. MAC Blot
- Choose the right shade - the powdery texture is emphasised if the colour is off
- Spritz afterwards with MAC Fix+. If your skin is very oily like mine, you can also thin out Fix+ with some bottled water if it adds too much shine.


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks sooo much!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 21, 2010)

Always tap off any access powder
I use a kabuki brush too buff in my setting powder
Distributing the powder around your face before buffing helps too


----------



## foomph (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with Anita-I have the same problem as you-my skin is dry and I have lots of blonde facial hair...grrr....but I like to set my foundation with powder, especially under the eyes.  This is what works for me (along the lines of what Anita said):

-use a sponge to blot powder onto your face (no wiping it on, just blot and press into the skin)
-if I look too powdery, I run my hand sunder warm water, dry them just until they're damp and press them onto my face to take down the powdery effect (I don't have fix plus or I'd probably use that).


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 21, 2010)

Moisturize the areas that get flakey and make sure ur exfoilating regulary to get rid of the flakes for good. Try a kabuki brush that will apply the perfect amount of powder & buff, buff, and buff lol! My fav powder brush ever is Too Faced's kabuki.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 21, 2010)

I recommend looking into moisturizer, or changing your face-cleansing routine. Your skin can get very oily if it's dry, because it's trying to fix the dryness. Cleaning your face too harshly, trying to get rid of the oil, will more than likely make it worse, so if you make sure your skin is moisturized, the oil production might ease up.

As for dry patches, this might sound disgusting to some people, but the best thing I did this winter is stop my face-cleansing routine for about a week. Even with all of the moisturizer and oils I was using, I had a really bad flakey patch on each cheek, and they were only getting worse. I gave up, decided to give my face a break, and they cleared up on their own.

I realize that probably won't work for everyone, but I wear minimal makeup most of the time and only use mmu powder foundation, so I only rinsed my face with water in the shower and it worked very well for me.


----------

